# Optimal bag use with 155 spaces



## J087 (Dec 17, 2017)

Apparently your magical pockets aren't a bottomless pit. At some point your inventory will stop growing and it will be stuck at 150 items (when not using leaf tickets). Still I wondered if upgrading my inventory would be a good idea. While everyone is free to decide for themselves, I think 1 upgrade of 5 spaces if the only upgrade you'll need.


When not counting the ultra rare fish and bugs (which never get requested by campers) there are a total of 21 collectable items (so far). These are the 6 types of fruit including the coconut, the insects and fish including the semi-rare kinds like Red Snapper, and the shells from the beach. 

In the most ideal situation a player can have access to 12 pieces of fruit, while still carrying 9 of each common fish and insect, and 3 of each semi-rare kind. I didn't take in the fruit trees at Lost Lure Creek since those appear to be random for each player. I for example have an extra orange and peach tree.


*So when doing the math:*

Fruits in your bag: 34 (6 of each kind + 4 coconut)
Fruits on trees: 15 (3 of each kind) + 6 coconuts (3 trees)
Fruits on the ground: 15 (3 of each kind) + 6 coconuts (3 trees)

Insects in your bag: 27 (9 tiger butterfly, 9 monarch butterfly, 9 fruit beetle)
Sea fish in your bag: 27 (9 horse mackerel, 9 squid, 9 olive flounder)
River fish in your bag: 27 (9 pale chub, 9 yellow perch, 9 crucian carp

Shells in bag: 27 (9 conch, 9 scallop, 9 coral)
Semi-rare fish/insect in bag: 12 (3 black bass, 3 red snapper, 3 horned dynastid)

Total amount of bag space used: 34+(27+27+27)+(27+12) = 154 items. 
Leaving one free space for any ultra rare catch.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 17, 2017)

That's a pretty good system! I'm at the highest level and have bought a few rounds of extra spaces because I will just keep catching everything that spawns until I get what is requested, so I would run out of space fast if not keeping a close tally of items needed. Because the items are ever changing and you could have several villagers all request 3 of one kind of item you would run out before getting a chance to replenish. I do need to start controlling how much fruit I pick up because that's been the death of me, I end up with like 20+ of my camps double fruit trees, cause villagers almost never request them!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

Pretty efficient system! I have 225 spaces right now and I honk I’ll hold out there for awhile

- - - Post Merge - - -

*think


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 17, 2017)

I have 250 spaces that I use this way:

15 of each fish and bug (135 total)
10 of each fruit (60 total + 27 on the ground)
12 of each seashell (36 total)
6 of each rare (snapper, black bass, horned dynastid 18 total)

For a total of 249 which leaves an extra slot for whatever.


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

I focus heavily on trading so bought all the visible market boxes and have 215 inventory slots. I'm closing in on level 50 at the moment but have about 40 very rare items I'm holding onto. 
*
I hold onto 10 of each fish and bug (90)* - allows for me to easily do requests for 3 of an item and also easily fill up stacks of 3 in my market box so I money constantly flows in. 
*
5 of each shell + coral (105) *- always easily available on the beach and at lowest price in friends market boxes. Only ever had  to buy from someone's market box twice when just holding onto 5 of each shell so I'd personally say having that many shells just wastes my space.

*5 of each common rare (120)* - when you're a higher level requests for these are quite common, so much so actually that I'm struggling to keep at my 5 stacks for some and am having to buy the occasional rare from market boxes. Like when I had 3 animals all want a red snapper in one 3 hour rotor 

*6 oranges, coconuts and cherries (138)* - There is 6 of each of these available every 3 hours and since I use the floor as storage for all my fruits it means I always tend to have access to 12 of each of these whenever I want. 

*10 pears, apples, peaches (168) *- can only have access to 6 of these every 3 hours so a good idea to have 10 of each of these since fruit requests are very common and theres also the request for a total of 3 stacks of 3 random fruits for the 3 relationship points.

Then I use up the rest of my slots for super rare hoarding and also sometimes overstocking on items like river fish or bugs that are selling particularly well that day. 

Using this strategy I'm always sitting on about 50k bells and also have close to a million bells worth of super rares (provided that you can get full value from them in the future) 

I've also only purchased the cheapest welcome back pack so you don't need to be Pay2Win


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I generally shoot for 10 of each thing. I often let my fruits get a bit high (pears, peaches, cherries) because they are not as quick to replace and I don't want to run out when I don't have time to look through other people's market boxes. I always have this fear of running out of red snappers, horned dynastids, and black bass because I might get 5 in a day or 0 in a day, so I really don't need to keep 10, but I do anyway.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 17, 2017)

I am at 235 slots and I max them out.  It never fails, when I sell, or run low on certain items, that is when I get multiple animals asking for those items.  I now try to keep a minimum of 10 of all items, and 15-20 of items that get asked for a lot.  After I fulfill requests, I try and go and replenish anything that was just given out, this way I never run out.  This also means my market boxes are pretty much empty now though.  I do have a hard time passing up catching any bugs or fish I see so when I get over a certain amount I list them in the market boxes, unless it is something that doesn't really sell, like coconuts and shells.


----------



## Vala (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't want to make a new thread for this and this seemed the best place to post it.
Sadly I discovered that the maximum is 250 resource slots the other day. Which personally isn't enough for me due to the super rares I have hoarded up. Hopefully this increases or a use for them gets implemented soon otherwise I'll be forced to start selling them


----------



## J087 (Dec 24, 2017)

Kinda surprised to hear 250 slots isn't enough. 

If Nintendo ever makes the super rare fish a requestable item, I hope they will increase the inventory too.


----------



## Vala (Dec 25, 2017)

J087 said:


> Kinda surprised to hear 250 slots isn't enough.
> 
> If Nintendo ever makes the super rare fish a requestable item, I hope they will increase the inventory too.



I'm sat on 5 Tuna, 18 blowfish, 18 miyama stag, 9 koi, 4 jewel beetles, 4 football fish, 20 rainbow trout and 7 emperor butterflies. 

That alone takes up 75 slots and I was hoping for 20 of each. So no chance of that happening unfortunately


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 25, 2017)

I am now maxed out at 250 and I tend to hoard as many commons as I can and refill them as they get used up.


----------

